# Gear Case



## RichSyl (3 mo ago)

Have a 13 HP 33” Craftsman Snowblower. Gear case is good, but internal parts are all gone. Where can I locate parts to rebuild and how difficult is it to fix. Brand new condition and engine run great.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RichSyl said:


> Have a 13 HP 33” Craftsman Snowblower.


The actual model number will be helpful...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Take the model number and serial number and Google for a parts list on line ..... The brass gear should be easy to locate once you have the number for it.

first you have to separate the unit, and then remove the auger pulley, bearing/bushing and disassemble the auger side mounts in order to remove the auger unit, and remove the augers in order to get into the gear case.


----------



## RichSyl (3 mo ago)

Model 536.889251 Serial 7498717831A109 
Mfg 2003.06.27


----------



## RichSyl (3 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Take the model number and serial number and Google for a parts list on line ..... The brass gear should be easy to locate once you have the number for it.
> 
> first you have to separate the unit, and then remove the auger pulley, bearing/bushing and disassembly in order to the game off the augers in order to get into the gear case.


All dismantled. They took to a shop, but wasn’t worth the repair bill to them. They gave me the machine free.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RichSyl said:


> Model 536.889251


Get the part number(s) from the Sears links below and then shop around, especially on eBay... For example, the worm gear is $33.49 with free delivery vs $105+








1752500YP 53730MA Worm Gear Fits SnowThrower 2 Stage snowblower Craftsman Murray | eBay


Specification: 3" OD X 1" ID - 22 Teeth Part Number: 1752500yp 1752500YP 53730MA Fitment: FOR large Murray and Craftsman Snow Blowers / Throwers Packing list 1 x Worm Gear.



www.ebay.com










Craftsman 536889251 gas snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect


Craftsman 536889251 gas snowblower parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com
 









Information 53730 parts | Sears PartsDirect


Information 53730 parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If this is a MTD Craftsman, buy MTD parts, not Craftsman. Cheaper.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Great deal


----------



## HushHouse254 (11 mo ago)

By the part numbers listed, you have a Craftsman blower that was made by Murray/AYP which is now owned by Briggs and Stratton. I rebuilt my gearbox this summer and I was able to obtain all the parts on Amazon. The one other thing you will need is the grease. This took me a little bit of digging to find the right type but persistence pays off. You will need to fill the housing with about 3.25 ounces of Briggs&Stratton 770622 grease. Lubriplate GR 132 or Mobillux EP NLGI are suitable substitutes. Again, I found Mobillux on Amazon. Believe it or not the lubrication in the gearbox is important because the grease needs to handle the load and operating temperatures. 
If you have some basic wrenching skills you can do this job. Just take your time. 
Another thing to have on hand is the Quad Ring #320 in the diagram above. It's a rubber seal that is prone to wearing out. All the best!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you need to determine whether it's the auger or transmission case that needs to be replaced/repaired. Pretty sure this one has a gear transmission in it. Not sure, but might be the plastic cased transmission, and from what I've heard they are both fragile and parts are not available for them anymore.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Did they use a plastic transmission on a 33-inch blower ?.... wow ... bad choice of design certainly if they did. Bad enough they tried it on a smaller one with terrible results.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Oneacer said:


> Did they use a plastic transmission on a 33-inch blower ?.... wow ... bad choice of design certainly if they did. Bad enough they tried it on a smaller one with terrible results.


I honestly don't know for sure but based on the picture I found it definitely is not the Tecumseh Peerless transmission used in earlier blowers. I know at one time they sold blowers with what turned out to be a plastic case transmission and I've read a lot of horror stories relating to it. Again, purely based on pictures, they do not appear to interchange.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Last December bought same gear for $19.94. Always check eBay and look for lowest price. Plus many like that one take offers.


----------



## RichSyl (3 mo ago)

HushHouse254 said:


> By the part numbers listed, you have a Craftsman blower that was made by Murray/AYP which is now owned by Briggs and Stratton. I rebuilt my gearbox this summer and I was able to obtain all the parts on Amazon. The one other thing you will need is the grease. This took me a little bit of digging to find the right type but persistence pays off. You will need to fill the housing with about 3.25 ounces of Briggs&Stratton 770622 grease. Lubriplate GR 132 or Mobillux EP NLGI are suitable substitutes. Again, I found Mobillux on Amazon. Believe it or not the lubrication in the gearbox is important because the grease needs to handle the load and operating temperatures.
> If you have some basic wrenching skills you can do this job. Just take your time.
> Another thing to have on hand is the Quad Ring #320 in the diagram above. It's a rubber seal that is prone to wearing out. All the best!


Thank you. I have all the parts and you answered the question on the grease. Appreciate the information!


----------

